

Bitcoin Myths - Nogwater
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Myths

======
lumberjack
I like this one:

>Finite coins plus lost coins means deflationary spiral >As deflationary
forces may apply, economic factors such as hoarding are offset by human
factors that may lessen the chances that a Deflationary spiral will occur.

Its the weakest myth busting on the whole list.

